# Wood Firmwares v1.15



## Another World (Oct 28, 2010)

*Wood Firmwares v1.15*
Update



The Goblin stopped by for some Dwarven Stout. The moon was full, the air was crisp, and the inebriation made us feel immune to Dragon's fire. Well, that’s a story for another evening. I bid you all Good night!



Spoiler: Change Log




*Core*:
• switched to devkitarm 32.
• libnds not used now. instead used special fork - libunds.
• folders with dot as a first symbol never shown.
• additional 3d engine reset at softreset.
• touchscreen processing more accurate.
• .cc files dont used anymore. cheats goes from usrcheat.dat directly. you can delete all *.cc files from your microsd.

*Interface*:
• rom property dialog speedup.
• custom icons for file types, folders, nand, microsd, slot2, unknown types. also custom icons in skins.

*Compability*:
• 'final fantasy - the 4 heroes of light (usa)' fixed.
• 'final fantasy - the 4 heroes of light (europe)' fixed.
• 'super scribblenauts (usa)' fixed.
• 'lufia - curse of the sinistrals (usa)' fixed.
• 'tenkaichi sengoku lovers ds (japan)' fixed.
• freezes in underground in 'pokemon - platinum version' at some microsd cards fixed.
• 'professeur layton et le destin perdu (france)' fixed.
• 'professor layton und die verlorene zukunft (germany)' fixed.
• 'crime lab - body of evidence (europe)' fixed.
• 'super scribblenauts (europe)' fixed.
• 'professor layton e il futuro perduto, il (italy)' fixed.
• 'strike witches 2 - iyasu naosu punipunisuru (japan)' fixed.
• 'professor layton en de verloren toekomst (netherlands)' fixed.
• 'profesor layton y el futuro perdido, el (spain)' fixed.
• 'solatorobo (japan)' fixed.
• 'sims 3, the (europe)' fixed.
• 'ougon no taiyou - shikkokunaru yoake (japan)' fixed.
• 'professor layton and the lost future (europe)' fixed.



Special Thanks to the YWG for the new release!

WoodRPG is for the Acekard R.P.G only! WoodR4 is for the original/real R4 only! Clones, fakes, and M3 cards are not officially supported.




Wood R4 v1.15 Download 



Wood R.P.G. v1.15 Download



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 28, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> • .cc files dont used anymore. cheats goes from usrcheat.dat directly. you can delete all *.cc files from your microsd.



THIS IS GREAT! And of course, the game fixes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you again YWG


----------



## KinGamer7 (Oct 28, 2010)

Dear lord, these updates are so quick! My (E) version of Professor Layton and the Lost Future hangs after the first 'Mystery' screen, and I only tried it yesterday! 

Thanks very much for this, highly appreciated!


----------



## Depravo (Oct 28, 2010)

Excellent stuff. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dter ic (Oct 28, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX YWG


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Oct 28, 2010)

Thx for the quick update and for the work you do for the scene!

Freezer6


----------



## Saionji (Oct 28, 2010)

How to update it on my M3i Zero?


----------



## inny (Oct 28, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This means that we'll have to reactivate every cheat codes for all our games each time we'll update the usrcheats.dat. Oh well...

Anyway, thanks for the update, keep up the good work !


----------



## EyeZ (Oct 28, 2010)

YWG never ceases to amaze, and a fix for the Sims 3 already, great update and welcomed.


----------



## pikachu945 (Oct 28, 2010)

inny said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have no problem with that as long as 300cc works I fine with it lol


----------



## Diamondred (Oct 28, 2010)

i have a question: can i use the wood rpg in my m3i zero or is it only for R4 flashcards?


----------



## Coconut (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, so quick!

Thank you


----------



## Saionji (Oct 28, 2010)

Diamondred said:
			
		

> i have a question: can i use the wood rpg in my m3i zero or is it only for R4 flashcards?


Yes you can =)
Read this http://gbatemp.net/t261661-best-m3i-zero-firmware


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks, YWG. Good stuff as always.


----------



## pspunabletohack (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YWG IS THE BEST !!!!


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice, thanks YWG.


----------



## Gamer4life (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow i f*ck*ng love YWG he is the best with the fastest and best updates.


----------



## Mid123 (Oct 28, 2010)

This lad's a champ


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks again YWG


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 28, 2010)

wow. Digg as well, eh? Nice stories.


----------



## dogfood (Oct 28, 2010)

YWG, thanks once again. Amazingly quick update!


----------



## updowners (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh wow that was a quick update o_o


----------



## viking3 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you so much YWG  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Really quick updates & improvements


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 28, 2010)

Now we only need to fix the english on Golden Sun


----------



## Orel (Oct 28, 2010)

YWG is epic. Thanks alot.
If it wasn't for you the R4 would suck hard now


----------



## manaphy4ever (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks YWG keep up the good work


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 28, 2010)

Only a matter of time before every flashcart is using wood.
Then wood shall dominate the world mwuhaha


----------



## denieru7 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the update YWG!

I love the deletion of .cc files. It was just one of those things that annoyed me.

Any word on 3in1+ compatibility?


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for all YWG ! You're the best! 
Thanks for the fixes and for the .CC files deletion!


----------



## SylvWolf (Oct 28, 2010)

As always, cheers to YWG!


----------



## Coto (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome work, yet again.

Thank you very much =)


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 28, 2010)

Yet again, YWG manages to keep my and everyone elses r4 alive, love the work, gonna play sims 3 now =D THANKS!


----------



## padoca85 (Oct 28, 2010)

any word on the version for r4i/ r4gold ?


----------



## ShadowtearX (Oct 28, 2010)

Thank you verry much!


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Oct 28, 2010)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU! I tried for three hours to play Sims 3 last night. You, sir, are a bucketful of steamy kickass.


----------



## Lumnous (Oct 28, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> *Interface*:
> • rom property dialog speedup.
> • _*custom icons for file types, folders, nand, microsd, slot2, unknown types. also custom icons in skins.*_



Now this part has me curious since it was not on any other update until now. Changing the folder icons, and others? how would you do that. I would really like to know how.


----------



## Pablo3DS (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks VERY VERY MUCH, and let's GO PLAY!


----------



## Depravo (Oct 28, 2010)

padoca85 said:
			
		

> any word on the version for r4i/ r4gold ?


You'll have to check the R4i/R4Gold sites. YWG does not make those versions.


----------



## padoca85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> padoca85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks
checking every now an then


----------



## ywg (Oct 28, 2010)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> Now this part has me curious since it was not on any other update until now. Changing the folder icons, and others? how would you do that. I would really like to know how.


you can put icons into sd:/__rpg/icons or into sd:/__rpg/ui/theme_name/icons. icons must be 32px x 32px size and *16bit per pixel*.
1. filename.ext.bmp is icon for filename.ext. for example: "Pokemon - Fire Red Version (USA, Europe) (Rev 1).gba.bmp"
2. ext.bmp is icon for all *.ext files. for example: sav.bmp
3. folder.bmp, nand.bmp, slot2.bmp, unknown.bmp & usd.bmp are system icons.


----------



## pilladoll (Oct 28, 2010)

God Bless Yellow Wood Goblin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are the my hero!

Now... time to resolve some puzzles


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 28, 2010)

didnt sims 3 come out today? its as if, the dwarven stout pushes this guy to overdrive and BAM! fixed!
wonderful work and thanks!


----------



## Gamer4life (Oct 28, 2010)

I wonder if YWG is gonna be working on the AAP stuff that supercard card and now that AKAIO has.


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks once again ywg!


----------



## pspunabletohack (Oct 28, 2010)

professor layton en de verloren toekomst (netherlands)' fixed. IS NOT FIXED STILL FREEZES


----------



## emigre (Oct 28, 2010)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> I wonder if YWG is gonna be working on the AAP stuff that supercard card and now that AKAIO has.



If memory serves me correct,  I don't beleive the R4 is capable of complex AAP.


----------



## pspunabletohack (Oct 28, 2010)

professor layton en de verloren toekomst (netherlands)' fixed. got it working you must rename the rom as: ps-0048 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it works !!!


----------



## mangatic (Oct 28, 2010)

this make me wanna buy r4....im definitely gonna buy r4....yes...


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 28, 2010)

As always, the flashcart scene is indebted to YWG.
Thanks!


----------



## ywg (Oct 28, 2010)

Gamer4life said:
			
		

> I wonder if YWG is gonna be working on the AAP stuff that supercard card and now that AKAIO has.wood rpg has aap starting from *2009*, february. aap on r4 is impossible due hardware limitations. information about this was in wood r4 1.04 readme file:
> QUOTE2. bypass protection option doesnt' work. cart limitation.


----------



## Lumnous (Oct 28, 2010)

ywg said:
			
		

> Lumnous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks YWG I just tried that with an image I made, but now its showing it glitchy the image I cannot see it at all only weird dots and lines.


----------



## Akotan (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow, I just saw this week releases and Wood already covered them all! You're the best, man!


----------



## ecko (Oct 28, 2010)

woo can start my sims marathon now


----------



## Ishidori (Oct 28, 2010)

That  was really fast!! Thanx a lot Gobblin!!!


----------



## basher11 (Oct 28, 2010)

man, 3 tests today, rock band 3 and this? 

this day is getting better and better


----------



## sniperdmaa (Oct 29, 2010)

For Brazilian, please use my new language file version:

VERSION 6 : NEW!! AVAILABLE!! (2010/10/21) http://filetrip.net/f21958-Wood-R4-Brazili...erdmaa-6-0.html: Fixed YesNoCancel and OnOff order and translated Copying File.


----------



## misterzeb (Oct 29, 2010)

YWG, thank you so much for extending my R4's lifespan drastically. You rock!


----------



## ryukoken (Oct 29, 2010)

Simply "AMAZING" my r4 is reborn


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 29, 2010)

THANKS YOU SO MUCH YWG. SWITCHING OVER TO WOOD FROM THE ORIGINAL FIRMWARE WAS ONE OF THE SMARTEST THINGS I EVER DID.


----------



## grindbart (Oct 30, 2010)

will there be a R4i gold version of the firmware?


----------



## basher11 (Oct 30, 2010)

r4 carts can't read below 0x8000 or whatever it was.
so it needs a firmware update everytime.


----------



## Another World (Oct 30, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> r4 carts can't read below 0x8000 or whatever it was.



http://gbatemp.net/t232338-ez5i-kernel-3-0...p;#entry2902630
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=223...p;#entry2860202

=)

-another world


----------



## basher11 (Oct 30, 2010)

lol yeah that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




thanks Another World


----------



## DJ91990 (Oct 30, 2010)

Even though I don't actively use my R4DS Model 1(The one with the spring, 2008 model) anymore I still like the fact that somebody is working on a firmware for the card. I also like the fact that the interface is modeled after the Acekard interface making all of the Acekard2 skins able to be used on the R4.

@basher11
It is 8000h. I wonder what the "h" stands for? (hex address 8000?)


----------



## Bunie (Oct 31, 2010)

Why not make Wood DLDI compatable? I dont understand your reasoning, sir. You'd be the hero of all DS Flash carts. *all* lol.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Oct 31, 2010)

The best thing of Wood firmware releases is the goblin pictures. /does not have the good R4s/


----------



## Marcher (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi,

had V1.15 running fine one two cards (from V1.06 onwards), this morning the two NDS-Lites would not start Wood correctly, no text nor icons displayed, just the background ...

Thought of the "daylight saving hour change" kicking in today here in Europe, so changed the date back a few days and voila, everything working on both ...

Anyone with similar situation?

thanks, Marcher

Update : did a clean install of V1.15  on a new SD-card and everything is working fine, even on todays date ... strange though.


----------



## kineticUk (Oct 31, 2010)

First off thanks so much ywg for another release.
Love this RPG firmware and the nice improvements with each version. 

I have one question regarding the direct to SD saving on woodRPG.. 
Is there any way the savefiles could be timestamped too when using this Direct SD saving mode on RPG?

Thanks again ywg for all your work, amazing as usual.


----------



## Attila13 (Oct 31, 2010)

Marcher said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> had V1.15 running fine one two cards (from V1.06 onwards), this morning the two NDS-Lites would not start Wood correctly, no text nor icons displayed, just the background ...
> 
> ...


Nope.
No problems with me.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 1, 2010)

I made this work with M3


----------



## Blar (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi every body,

I have a R4 (évolution)SHDC 4Gb and I want to know 
If this firmware (wood R4) can works on my R4 and If the size of the memory is always max to 2Gb ? 
or If my shdc 4 Gb is ok to receive and to work this kernel ?

thanks 
for this moment, I use the YSMenu kernel DSTT 1.17a12#

bye

P.S.:I was looking for any answers or info about this but I have see nothing


----------



## basher11 (Nov 2, 2010)

wood doesn't work on r4 SDHC


----------



## Blar (Nov 2, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> wood doesn't work on r4 SDHC


always ...
rofl

thanks


----------



## inny (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello,

The last episode of Pr. Layton (French version) works fine now, but I'm unable to save, the game freeze in black screen. (I'm using a R4)
Thanks for your answer.


----------



## guinness (Nov 3, 2010)

Blar said:
			
		

> Hi every body,
> 
> I have a R4 (évolution)SHDC 4Gb and I want to know
> If this firmware (wood R4) can works on my R4 .......
> ...



Really? It's been asked in every Wood thread...ever...several times...


----------



## Blar (Nov 4, 2010)

guinness said:
			
		

> Blar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that answer is always done and I'm laughing see that ...

but I'm done so many search and not only here (on your forum) but I look for too in the "readme" of the last archive of wood r4 firmware and there are any information about this specificity.
so, I 've done my question.

but thanks for the person what has taken sometime to answer and not to be rude with me...

even if the wood R4 doesn't work officially on R4 SHDC ,I can use it and some roms works well.
So , I hope that one person will take sometime to realize a modification to do this compatibility.
(I try it but I'm no time to do all and correctly...)


----------



## ywg (Nov 4, 2010)

inny said:
			
		

> The last episode of Pr. Layton (French version) works fine now, but I'm unable to save, the game freeze in black screen. (I'm using a R4)
> Thanks for your answer.


works for me. here is my save at 1st checkpoint.


----------



## pspunabletohack (Nov 4, 2010)

YWG Wood R4 is Very Very Good but i got lags in Animal Crossing Wild World >.>


----------



## pspunabletohack (Nov 4, 2010)

inny said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> The last episode of Pr. Layton (French version) works fine now, but I'm unable to save, the game freeze in black screen. (I'm using a R4)
> Thanks for your answer.
> ...





*Posts merged*

Removed


*Posts merged*


Removed :S


----------



## GH0ST (Nov 4, 2010)

Big Thanks Yellow Wood Goblin in the name of my old RPG. Everything is working fine so far


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 6, 2010)

r4wood said:
			
		

> good work. Can wood r4 v1.15 work on Acekard 2i card ? How ...? Thanks


Nope. You need AKAIO.


----------



## Sephxus (Nov 6, 2010)

r4wood said:
			
		

> good work. Can wood r4 v1.15 work on Acekard 2i card ? How ...? Thanks


There is only Wood for the Acekard R.P.G.
http://filetrip.net/f22029-WoodRPG-1-15.html


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 6, 2010)

All I can really ask for now, YWG, is exFAT or FAT64 support on the F/W.


edit: noticing a slight slowdown and lack of memory on games now, noticeably DQIX 4 Characters and SIMS3 panning with zoomed sprites


----------



## Exbaddude (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update YWG! (:


----------



## Leo Cantus (Nov 9, 2010)

I downloaded the latest Wood R4 for my original R4. I put the _rpg at the root of my sd card and I also put it the DS_MENU.DAT ( I had to replace it with the old one I had on there). Whenever I boot up the DS it just stays on the loading screen. What went wrong?


----------

